# Glock 26 for Concealed Carry? Sig? Bersa? XD?



## jfrink2 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I'm considering several options right now for my concealed carry weapon (Glock 26 9mm, XD9 Sub-Compact, Sig P239 9mm, Bersa .380, Bersa Thunder 9mm, or Kel-Tec PF9). I'm looking for something that will be comfortable to carry, fun to shoot at the range, and something that's not too expensive...I have about a $300 budget right now, maybe $350.

Do any of you carry either of these guns as your daily carry gun? I plan to carry via a SmartCarry holster or some other type of IWB holster.

Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I will assume that you already know that you cannot get the first three pistols that you mentioned new within your price range. Used - possibly, with the exception of the Sig.

The Glock and the XD provide the most bang for the buck (just under $500 new). They are about as good as it gets as far as CC autos go, and are still large enough to be fun at extended range sessions. I prefer the Glock, as it is a MUCH BETTER weapon than the XD*, but you might prefer the ergonomics of the XD over the G26.

The Bersas and KT's aren't too bad, but they aren't in the same league as the first three. For occasional range use they are fine though, and they will make a decent cc as long as they function correctly.

The Sig is also a great pistol, but it is larger, heavier, and more costly than the G26, and yet holds fewer rounds. Still though, you can't go wrong with any of them, if you can afford one. If they made a version the same size, weight, and capacity of the G26, I would buy one in a heartbeat.....

PhilR.
* not really, but saying that will often stir up the pot a bit....:mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

PhilR. said:


> I prefer the Glock, as it is a MUCH BETTER weapon that the XD*, but you might prefer the ergonomics of the XD over the G26.


:smt011:smt098:anim_lol:

What PhilR said, minus the above :mrgreen:

Have you held any? What feels best? Can you rent and shoot them? What shoots best for you?

I would also add that an XD sub-compact comes with a 10-round magazine as well as an extended 16-round (except in CA of course) that you might use at the range for comfort. The 16-round magazine makes the grip the same length as the service models. Just a thought...

-Jeff-


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

XD SC9. :mrgreen: You won't be disappointed. I bought mine slightly used for $360. Best value purchase I ever made. The bonus is the way it shoots and its accuracy. Great gun.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

My wife has the XDsc9 and it is sweet. Very accurate. I am going to get one, I have a service XD.40. I could chop it....but I do not know if I have the cojones to do that to it. Good luck.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

+1, +1, +1...

XD9SC. Save your nickels and buy up. The Glock is just as reliable, but more money, and bigger, and less comfortable (to me).

Get a Pearce Grip Extension for the 10-shot mag for $6.95.

JW


----------



## jfrink2 (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. I think I will look for a used G26 or XD9 sub compact. I'd hate to buy a Bersa .380 and then wish I had a Glock or XD instead. Why not buy what you want from the beginning right?

I'm hoping I can find one used for under $400.

Thanks Again for the info!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

You can DEFINITELY find a used XD in almost new condition, for under $400. The Glocks typically run more than the XD's. You might be able to find one that's a little more beat up than an XD at that price range, but that's not to say anything bad about it. You're looking for a tool. An XD is a great option (obviously as I recommended it), but I would have no problem having a beat-up and used Glock at my side any day. Good luck on your search!

-Jeff-


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Some CHEAP used XDSCs!

http://www.auctionarms.com/search/auctions.aspx?ab=-21&ag=7

JeffWard


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Go with the Glock 26.....you will like it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Of the guns mentioned, I prefer the Glock. Lower bore axis and better trigger reset than any of the other guns mentioned, and greater availability of holsters/magazines/accessories. However, you will not find one under $350 unless you get _very_ lucky.

I recently bought a KelTec PF9. Long trigger pull, but very flat, light, and inexpensive. Some very preliminary reliability testing (about 75 rounds) has gone well, but I will test it much more extensively in the near future. Under $300 - if you can find one right now.

If you can find an XDsc in your price range, buy it.


----------



## trrogers24 (Mar 9, 2008)

I have a Ruger p95 that I carry that is in that price range


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

a ruger p95 is in the price range, but it is a BIG gun. i have one and the only way i could carry it is under my winter parka.

i would look at the bersa 9mm ultra compact with a UBG iwb holster.

or if you don't mind a higher ammo price and putting some break-in time into a pistol, the bersa 380.


----------



## DeadAt40 (Jun 8, 2008)

As you can see the Glock is easy to conceal as long as your underwear will support it.


----------

